# Lab Equipment Cheap in Virginia



## kane333 (Jun 4, 2013)

This auction is for inspection today. Anyone in that area looking for scrap lab equipment for cheap, looks like no one is bidding on most of this stuff. Some of it appears to be in half way decent shape. Wish I lived closer to Ruckersville, VA. Fume Hoods, Centrifuges, Ovens, Glassware, Power Supplies, Vacuum Pumps, etc. And no, I'm not affiliated with Rasmus, just would like to see GRF members that live near there get a good deal on some stuff or make a quick few dollars scrapping. 



_ Ruckersville, VA Lab Equipment _


Editted: for additional info


----------



## jeneje (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks,

I put in a few bids on some glassware, hope to get some :mrgreen: 

Ken


----------



## jeneje (Jun 4, 2013)

This is the link to what i'm bidding on. Are there anything good here? Any information is helpful. I hope this link works'

http://rasmuscatalog.com/cgi-bin/mnlistb.cgi

Ken

edited, it wont work


----------



## kane333 (Jun 4, 2013)

That link didn't work.


----------



## Smack (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't know about the newer ones like in this auction but the older dialysis machines have lots of goodies in them, even the reuse machines.


----------



## jeneje (Jun 4, 2013)

I was bidding on the glassware, I thought If I could get it cheap enough :mrgreen: I could help out with some here on the forum for members, if it is something we could all use.

Ken


----------



## teenscrapper16 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm from Virginia. Where are yall located(users not the auction)?


----------



## jeneje (Jun 5, 2013)

teenscrapper16 said:


> I'm from Virginia. Where are yall located(users not the auction)?


I'm from Tennessee,
Ken


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 5, 2013)

That Welch Duo Seal vacuum pump looks good. Most large refineries I've worked in used those for filtering. They are work horses and last forever if you take care of them You need a caustic acid trap, though. If acid gets into the oil, it can erode the oil chamber. I would drain the oil and start with fresh - about $60 from Welch. I think the model shown sells for at least $3000, new. May be more.


----------



## jeneje (Jun 5, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> That Welch Duo Seal vacuum pump looks good. Most large refineries I've worked in used those for filtering. They are work horses and last forever if you take care of them You need a caustic acid trap, though. If acid gets into the oil, it can erode the oil chamber. I would drain the oil and start with fresh - about $60 from Welch. I think the model shown sells for at least $3000, new. May be more.


GSP, its too late the auction has ended and I did not win anything. maybe next time. Thinks for the information through, 

Ken


----------

